# can i breed these bettas?



## Fish guy 697754 (Dec 18, 2020)

I have a lovely lavender dumbo ear halfmoon plakat betta (female) who i would like to breed with my red delta tail(I think he is a is a delta tail anyway).here is the female.








And here is the male.
















I was wondering whether I could breed them, if I can't it is ok because my parents don't necessarily want 400 baby Bettas in the house.😂


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

Breeding is a tricky process, I would do a ton of research before you try.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Any color/type can be bred. Make sure you know what you're getting into. Set a goal, and choose your breeding pair


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

Such an elegant elephant ear female you have. If you do decide to breed her, i hope you get a replica of her in the spawn.


----------



## Fish guy 697754 (Dec 18, 2020)

SoCalBetta said:


> Such an elegant elephant ear female you have. If you do decide to breed her, i hope you get a replica of her in the spawn.


Me too


----------



## Fish guy 697754 (Dec 18, 2020)

indjo, what do you mean by "set a goal, and choose your breeding pair"
I would like to breed the ones in the pictures.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Fish guy 697754 said:


> indjo, what do you mean by "set a goal, and choose your breeding pair"
> I would like to breed the ones in the pictures.


I believe they are saying. Do your research. This is not something you do on a whim. It is expensive, time intensive and you should have a good understanding of the process and the outcome before diving in. Any bettas can be bred, but SHOULD THEY BE is the bigger question.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Your pair can be bred. But what are you expecting to produce. How many generations can/will you achieve it. 

In the US and Canada (most of our members) bettas and breeding are expensive, not to mention time consuming. So it is best to set a goal (what you want out of that pair), plan (preparing fry food, grow out, etc), what to do with the potential fry that survived, etc. 

Hopefully with all the above preparation, you won't be disappointed with your result. . . . BTW, simply wanting to learn first hand is also a goal - as long as you know what you're getting into.

Probable result of the above pair:
Similar color as parents, more red, cambodian line colors, might even have irid multi (since the female carries irids). Any of which may have bigger than regular pectorals, but not quite big enough to be an actual dumbo (geno).

Good luck


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi there. Just a few things to note
-Breeding fish for beginners must be of the same tail type or you will end up with wonky tails. It is also advised to get a pair of similar coloration for 1st time breeders.
-You can't really breed 2 fish from petco, you need to look for an imported fish or one bred in the US such as from bayareabettas.com , ebay.com, skyzthelimit.com ,and coastgemusa.com . A breeding pair ranges from about $60-100.
-Keep in mind that you should have a goal in mind for breeding-such as to improve a certain line, improve colorations, improve form etc. I recommend reading through the IBC handout (all 200+ pages) and contacting @indjo for his complete breeding handbook. I also use the sources Betta Source, Inglorious Bettas, and from talking to breeders through here and instagram
-Breeding isn't cheap. You need live foods, adjustable heaters, sponge filters, frozen foods, some sort of jarring system for up to 500+ fish, homes ready for up to 500+ fish, shipping materials, an ebay/website account etc. I have spent over $500 in initial setup costs and purchasing pairs and have had 3 breeder fish die (totalling at around $70 lost). You need medications on hand as well as be prepared to cull fish that have deformities or a not good quality of life.


----------



## SoCalBetta (Apr 15, 2019)

You can breed 2 fish from petco..



















pictures are from the breeding of 2 fish from petco. Halfmoon × elephant ear
it is expensive and will require dedicated time for breeding, its not days or weeks..its months of dedicated time.


----------



## Fish guy 697754 (Dec 18, 2020)

I'm having second thoughts on breeding them.
I didn't consider all the extra costs for tank,brine shrimp etc...
I just thought it might be a fun thing to consider doing.
I'm just a 10 year old who is a big fish enthusiast and lives in Vietnam. Lol.
(And I'm kinda addicted to bettas).
If I wanted to do it I would need to earn some money, buy all the stuff breed them and yeah. I'm only at home for the whole day on Monday and Tuesday.


----------

